# Caad 9 fork weight ?? And other things



## DelGancho (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi!

Someone could tell me how much weight a Caad 9 fork?

I am thinking of buying a quality aluminum frame, and I doubt between a CAAD 9 and S1. That is why I want to know the weight of the fork, to know the total weight of frame + fork in a 58 size.

On the other hand, i understood that has an aluminium neck, is it true?

In my opinión, the Caad 9 Pro's are: weight and stiffnes (I think). The S1 Pro`s: the fork and the aerodinámics. I don´t know wich is more manageable or stable

Can you help me?

Thanks a lot from Spain.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't know what it weighs, but I'm pretty sure the fork that comes with the CAAD9 sold as a frameset has a carbon steerer and the only thing aluminum on it is the dropouts.


----------



## DelGancho (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks.
And, yes, I'm looking for a Caad 9 framset.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi DelGancho:

If i recall correctly from some of the past post when Cannondale made the BB30 CAAD9 available, the aluninum steerer fork weighed around 500-550gms. The carbon steerer fork weighed around 375gm. I don't know Cannondale Europe's policies but in the United States, if you buy the frameset (Cannondale only sells frame + fork), then you will get the Carbon steerer.

CHL


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I weighed a Premium fork (carbon steerer) and it weighed in at 450gr uncut...


----------



## DelGancho (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot.

I don't know wich forck comes in a frameset here, in Europe. But if is the Premium fork, is not too light, i think. I have to ask.

However, with the price difference between the S1 and the Caad9, I could buy a good fork like a 3t or Easton.

Now i have to decide wich frame is beter, because, here in Spain we could not try the bike before buy it. I only have for my decision what people say about the frames.

Thanks a lot, again.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I replaced my caad9 fork (aluminum steerer) with a 3T funda pro. Caad fork was 572 grams, 3T fork was 376 grams. This was after I cut them.


----------



## DelGancho (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank a lot for all your answers, helps a lot.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

look into the AlphaQ fork while you can...ebay they are great forks and the Wolf SL fork for Cervelos was made by AlphaQ (true temper) I just ordered one for my caad9 to replace the stock aluminum premium fork.

Chad


----------

